# engine (order) telegraph, ship throttle = τηλέγραφος μηχανοστασίου, χειριστήριο μηχανής



## psifio (Sep 16, 2012)

Καλησπέρα!
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται αυτό ή πού θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω για να το βρω; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να λέγεται μανέτα ή έχω πέσει πολύ έξω;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2012)

Ξέρω ότι γενικά τα λένε "χειριστήρια", αλλά ας περάσει και κανένας ειδικός για να μας πει. Βλέπω π.χ. την έκφραση "Πρόσω ολοταχώς στα χειριστήρια". Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έχει και κάποιο ειδικό, ναυτικό όνομα.


----------



## psifio (Sep 16, 2012)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2012)

...
Αυτό που δείχνει η φωτογραφία λεγόταν παλιά _τηλέγραφος μηχανής_ (engine order telegraph, E.O.T. ή chadburn) λόγω της χρήσης του ως μέσου διαβίβασης εντολών από τη γέφυρα στο μηχανοστάσιο. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτός στη γέφυρα λεγόταν _εντολέας του τηλεγράφου_, ενώ στο μηχανοστάσιο (όπου συχνά ήταν ανάποδα, στερεωμένο στην οροφή) λεγόταν _λήπτης του τηλεγράφου_.

Στη συνέχεια επικράτησε ο γενικότερος όρος _χειριστήριο μηχανής_. _Μανέτα_ πάντως λέγεται και ο μοχλός που βλέπουμε σε αυτού του είδους τα χειριστήρια και ο απλός μοχλός του γκαζιού στα μικρά σκάφη. 

[video=youtube;ilOUpQ0zTyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ilOUpQ0zTyo[/video] 

Δες κι εκεί από το «Ελλάς Λίμπερτυ» τη φωτογραφία με λεζάντα _Τηλέγραφος ή χειριστήριο:

_ 

και στο διήγημα του Βασίλη Λούλη «Των τυφώνων ο νικητής» από την κιβωτό του Νίκου Σαραντάκου, με υποσημείωση για τον τηλέγραφο: Γκρααν – γκρουν – γκρααν ο «τηλέγραφος». Πρόσω ολοταχώς κι η Παναγιά μαζί μας!...


----------



## psifio (Sep 16, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμώς!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> Αυτό που δείχνει η φωτογραφία λεγόταν παλιά _τηλέγραφος μηχανής_ (engine order telegraph, E.O.T. ή chadburn) λόγω της χρήσης του ως μέσου διαβίβασης εντολών από τη γέφυρα στο μηχανοστάσιο. Για την ακρίβεια, αυτός στη γέφυρα λεγόταν _εντολέας του τηλεγράφου_, ενώ στο μηχανοστάσιο (όπου συχνά ήταν ανάποδα, στερεωμένο στην οροφή) λεγόταν _λήπτης του τηλεγράφου_. [...]


Τεκμηρίωση από αρχαίους παπύρους που ανακαλύφθηκαν τυχαία στη χερσόνησο του Αστερικά:




......




Ο καπετάνιος δίνει εντολή από τη γέφυρα.........................και ο αξιωματικός μηχανής φροντίζει για τα περαιτέρω (κουπιώδης η ζωή στα πλοία της εποχής).


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Να δεις που εκείνο το «Ίσια εμπρός» θα ήθελε να είναι «Πρόσω ολοταχώς». Βέβαια, καλύτερα «Ίσια εμπρός» παρά... «Προς ολοταχώς»!


----------

